# My dog kills out of love



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAF7Mdxj45g


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I got about 15 seconds into this and couldn't help notice how some men tend to speak to attractive women. I feel bad for saying this but my interest trailed off when I realized that she doesn't appear to be particularly intelligent or interesting to listen to.

So I gather at some point that she said he kills for love? I guess that's interesting considering some people kill for less. Sometimes they do it for nothing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I got about 15 seconds into this and couldn't help notice how some men tend to speak to attractive women. I feel bad for saying this but my interest trailed off when I realized that she doesn't appear to be particularly intelligent or interesting to listen to.
> 
> So I gather at some point that she said he kills for love? I guess that's interesting considering some people kill for less. Sometimes they do it for nothing.



I agree with your assessment. I think she's one of THE beautiful women but throughout that whole conversation I kept seeing an* IDIOT* sign flashing across her forehead. Turnoff!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I agree with your assessment. I think she's one of THE beautiful women but throughout that whole conversation I kept seeing an* IDIOT* sign flashing across her forehead. Turnoff!


Yes, she has some pretty attractive packaging but the box is empty. Hail to the Cuban/American, \\/. I'm of a similar mixture but with less Cuban influence = nothing special. Damn. I'm thinking that being crazy (wild) and a motorhead doesn't even begin to compensate for a lack of attractiveness. LOL.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

wow. pretty scary that someone that brainless holds the remote to a fully trained mali. would be safe to say that the dog has all the brains in that household. :/
pjp


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm sure she has some redeeming qualities/abilities:wink:. I feel bad for her dog. Dave still cracks me up.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Meh, she was not that bad at all though she could have chosen her words better I suppose.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peta Het said:


> Meh, she was not that bad at all though she could have chosen her words better I suppose.


+1

If you're watching late night TV Talk Shows for intelligent conversation? You're going to be disappointed. At least she's easier on the eyes then David Letterman


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

More unfortunate PR (public relations) for the Malinois breed. I don't have TV. This clip reminded me why I made that choice.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> +1
> 
> If you're watching late night TV Talk Shows for intelligent conversation? You're going to be disappointed. At least she's easier on the eyes then David Letterman


It pains me to admit that I agree with Thomas, now hit submit before coming to senses.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Resistance is futile Faisal. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> It pains me to admit that I agree with Thomas, now hit submit before coming to senses.


- 1 Faisal. 

You feeling lazy today or what? :twisted:


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I don't think she knows much about dogs and your right being dumb and ditsy is not a turn on to most guys. Who goes on national TV and says they have a "attack dog".


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that she was well read, articulate and quite astute! I picked all that up while watching her luscious lips mouth every interesting word... now ask me to repeat anything she said:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote - Robin Williams

"God supplied man with two heads but only enough blood supply to operate one at a time".


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I love Latin women and find a bit of ditzyness sexy and endearing....call me crazy

In her defense, if I remember right, she had a pretty serious stalker situation which is why she got the dog in the first place. When you have stalkers like that, he was probably watching the show and she knew it so didn't miss the opportunity to let him know her dog will protect her. 

That and the paparazzi just caught some photos of her dog off leash going up and saying hi to someone in public. 

Just sayin......


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on guys. She's an actress who's job is to get attention and promote her movie and she's damn good at it


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Come on guys. She's an actress who's job is to get attention and promote her movie and she's damn good at it


Oh that too for sure.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

She didn't do anything that people on this forum don't do everyday. And she looks better doing it. 


I have seen her with this dog a few times and it looks like a good match.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Chris Keister said:


> I love Latin women and find a bit of ditzyness sexy and endearing....call me crazy
> 
> In her defense, if I remember right, she had a pretty serious stalker situation which is why she got the dog in the first place. When you have stalkers like that, he was probably watching the show and she knew it so didn't miss the opportunity to let him know her dog will protect her.
> 
> ...


Chris, a few years back I was sent to work in Miami for a month and one of the first things that struck me was how gorgeous the general population (predominately Latino) was. I kinda can't help but be curious about people that can pull off that ditzy, cute way about them. When they are attractive it makes it that much more interesting to watch. Seriously.

I understand what you are saying you make valid points. Although, she has had the dog for 7 years I'm guessing the sense of a likely threat might be slightly diminished by now. Even if it isn't, common sense would tell you that from a liability perspective at least a few of the things she said could become problematic for her at a later point. 

All that aside, she's an attractive woman who obviously felt a need to get a dog for a specific purpose. I hope she stays safe and out of harms way.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> She didn't do anything that people on this forum don't do everyday. And she looks better doing it.
> 
> 
> I have seen her with this dog a few times and it looks like a good match.


Christopher,

Quick, what kind of dog did she have with her?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like some e-collar folks are happy to have a new spokesperson.

http://ecollar.com/index.php


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What e-collar folks?
I don't think e-collar or Malinois fans are thrilled about her being a spokesperson. Like any good looking women, what she says doesn't make that much difference to some people ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> What e-collar folks?


Did you click on the link I posted?


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

The dominoes are falling.


----------

